# ADSR Script for multiple groups?



## zapzorn (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a patch that is key switch operated for 24 groups - and thanks to Evil Dragon, I can turn on and off each group with a midi note. Now I want to put the finishing touches on this patch with an ADSR that goes across all 24 groups - problem is, the standard ADSR knob configurations only affect the first group.

What am I doing wrong??


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 18, 2011)

Check out this NKI example:

http://www.mediafire.com/?4cq35g1afx2d45e


----------



## zapzorn (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------

